# Things you find out when you don't pay attention...



## itywltmt

I stumbled onto this article about *the Bee Gee's Robin Gibb* - the subject line was kind of catchy... But it's what comes _near the end of the article_ that got my attention (kind of):



> Prior to his illness [Liver Cancer] being revealed, Robin was working on a *classical piece of music called "The Titanic Requiem" to commemorate the 100th anniversary next year of the ill-fated Belfast-built luxury liner. * It is due to be played at the Royal Albert Hall in London next year.


I don't quite know where to go with this tidbit of information... After Brian Wilson and Sir Paul, now Robin Gibb... Who knew??

The full article: http://www.irishcentral.com/story/e...der-treatment-for-liver-cancer-134825058.html

Have a great weekend!


----------



## GoneBaroque

I wonder if Robin Gibb is able to read and/or write music. I understand that Sir Paul cannot and has someone write out his compositions for him.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

GoneBaroque said:


> I wonder if Robin Gibb is able to read and/or write music. I understand that Sir Paul cannot and has someone write out his compositions for him.


Now, now. Lennon and McCartney wrote some great songs. If McCartney did that while unable to read/write music, that is to be applauded, surely.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I didn't know Robin Gibb was a composer. I want to hear this piece. And how many of the Bee Gees are still living?


----------



## itywltmt

TrazomGangflow said:


> I didn't know Robin Gibb was a composer. I want to hear this piece. And how many of the Bee Gees are still living?


I think Barry and Robin are alive, Maurice passed away a few years ago.


----------



## itywltmt

From http://www.brothersgibb.org/news.html (Jan 2011):



> Titanic Requiem
> Robin Gibb and his son Robin-John are currently writing The Titanic Requiem, to be recorded by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra ahead of the 100th anniversary of the sinking of the Titanic in 2012. According to Robin: it's very traditional, not a rock opera, there's no backbeat.!


From http://abcnewsradioonline.com/music...ibb-almost-finished-with-titanic-requiem.html (Sept 2011)



> Gibb and his son began recording the piece in December 2010. They are preparing to premiere the project in conjunction with the 100th anniversary of the tragic sinking of the Titanic, which took place April 14, 1912, and resulted in the deaths of 1,517 people.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I always enjoy seeing multi faceted popular musicians that can write many types of music. This will be an interesting piece.


----------



## Lunasong

John Paul Jones of Led Zeppelin is currently composing an opera based on the Isabel Allende short story _The Judge's Wife_, scheduled for fall 2013 production in London.


----------



## Lenfer

GoneBaroque said:


> I wonder if Robin Gibb is able to read and/or write music. I understand that Sir Paul cannot and has someone write out his compositions for him.





Jeremy Marchant said:


> Now, now. Lennon and McCartney wrote some great songs. If McCartney did that while unable to read/write music, that is to be applauded, surely.


Not being a *Beatles* fan *gasp* I couldn't comment on the songs but it is true he cannot read or write music the way I can and I'm sure others here can. That's not to say he didn't write his work or that it's not good. I don't think *Gone's* comment was ment as a barbed remark. I'm told *Jimi Hendrix* couldn't read or wrtie music either.

I had the misfortune of hearing an interview he did with the *BBC*. I'm not a fan of his but I think this is the interview I couldn't sit through it all but think the bit relevant to this conversation is near the end.






Several of my friends did see this all but one panned it. I still would like to see it myself *McCartney* or no *McCartney*.


----------



## Polednice

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Now, now. Lennon and McCartney wrote some great songs. If McCartney did that while unable to read/write music, that is to be applauded, surely.


Even so, it is a very basic skill for a musician, and it strikes me as lazy to not learn it after decades in the career when it would only take a day to understand; maybe a week or a few weeks if you're slow. And if these people want to turn their hand to classical pieces rather than hum tunes to an assistant and have them write them down, I think it's an essential skill.


----------



## itywltmt

Follow-up on the _Titanic Requiem_ - due for its big premiere in April:
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...bin-Gibbs-Titanic-Requiem-concert-return.html

Also, equally interesting, a scientific POV on some extra-terrestrial causes for the Titanic sinking:
http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/03/07/once-in-1400-year-lunar-event-may-have-sunk-the-titanic/


----------



## Kopachris

Call me cynical, but I have a feeling this is going to be "classical" in the same way that _Lux Aeterna_ and various other orchestral, pseudo-classical pieces of music are considered "classical."


----------



## Lunasong

^^take a listen; four tracks available for preview.
http://www.robingibb.com/titanicrequiem
I'm not much of a review writer or musical analyst, but I thought the pieces had strong melodic elements but not much else going on. My favorite of the four was _In Paradisum_ for its nice choral arrangement, which may be something at which Gibbs excels.


----------



## Kopachris

Lunasong said:


> ^^take a listen; four tracks available for preview.
> http://www.robingibb.com/titanicrequiem
> I'm not much of a review writer or musical analyst, but I thought the pieces had strong melodic elements but not much else going on. My favorite of the four was _In Paradisum_ for its nice choral arrangement, which may be something at which Gibbs excels.


Seems I was correct, then. This is not classical music--it's a film score. Thanks for the link.


----------



## PetrB

Kopachris said:


> Seems I was correct, then. This is not classical music--it's a film score. Thanks for the link.


You weren't being cynical, just canny.


----------



## science

Anyway, I look forward to seeing these productions, and am not going to pre-judge them.


----------



## Petwhac

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Now, now. Lennon and McCartney wrote some great songs. If McCartney did that while unable to read/write music, that is to be applauded, surely.


I love The Beatles' songs but make no mistake, popular music is an aural art, 'classical' music a written one. It is completely irrelevant whether or not Lennon/Mac or Hendrix or any other popular musician, can read or write music. It is not necessary.
No need to applaud.


----------



## Moira

My parents interviewed as a piano teacher for me someone whose main musical claim to fame was that he played backing for Barry Gibb for a season. He thought teaching improvisation was more important than teaching theory. I knew he was going to be more fun than Mrs Zietsman who never did have a first name, and who hit my hands whenever I placed them badly. She also made me sit at her dining room table for hours doing theory supervised by her daughter who was doing homework. We weren't allowed to talk to any of the other unfortunates doing theory.  Why my parents went with Mrs Zietsman instead of a keyboard player who once backed for a famous musician was a mystery to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think some rock musicians' output runs the risk of becoming too convoluted if they can read/write music (i.e. Keith Emerson and some of ELP's more flatulent efforts) - most of the best pop/rock was and still is spontaneously composed rather than poncing around for months wondering whether to include a diminished fifth or not.


----------

